# QCGB rebuild and install



## Wierd Harold (Nov 12, 2014)

Here is the latest incarnation of my lathe. Began as a V42 then a TV42 and now a QC42 and when I get time to make a 54" lead screw it will become a QC54.

qcgb as I got it.




As it is now with new shop made shift lever and all new bushings.




Installed it today.



I was really afraid that it would be so noisey after all this work that I would not be able to live with it but it is actually quieter then the change gears.

HWF


----------



## wa5cab (Nov 13, 2014)

Harold,

Great looking refurb (except for those green belts).  

The effective model number will be QC42, not Q42.

It really shouldn't be quieter than the Change Gear version because there are more gears meshing in the train.  Unless your FWD/REV box was noisy.  On average, you still have just as many change gears installed on the quadrant as you had before.  My guess is that you got the gears on the quadrant in the new setup properly meshed and some weren't before.  Or or And maybe you had some noisy change gears that got replaced.

But it does look very good.

Robert D.


----------



## Wierd Harold (Nov 13, 2014)

Thanks for the reply Robert. Soon after I posted that I remembered that it should have been QC but I had started a full system scan of my computer and with 8.5 tb of hard drives it takes over 10 hours. As to the noise, the change gear setup wasn't all that loud but I was using a non standard setup with more then normal gears, including a 96 tooth, to slow down the carriage. I just expected the qcgb to be a lot noisier then it was.

HWF


----------



## wa5cab (Nov 13, 2014)

OK.

Robert D.


----------



## Holescreek (Nov 13, 2014)

Looks great! Did you have to do a lot to the rest of the lathe too?


----------



## Wierd Harold (Nov 13, 2014)

There is a thread titled "New v42 10F" detailing the build.
HWF


----------



## Millbo (Nov 14, 2014)

Harold,
Nicely done!


----------



## Half Nut (Nov 15, 2014)

Nice work Sir, Lathe looks great.:thumbzup3:


----------



## mattygee (Nov 15, 2014)

Leaving the gearbox unpainted where the levers scratch it off anyway is a nice touch.. wish I had thought of it!

M


----------



## Wierd Harold (Nov 15, 2014)

Wish I could claim that idea but I saw it on another build in this group quite a while ago.
I don't remember who it was.
HWF


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Nov 15, 2014)

excellent work, Harold!!!
looking very good)


----------

